# Hydraulic Problems



## jp2code (Sep 25, 2011)

I've got a BX2200 with the LA211 loader that had a small hydraulic leak this past spring.

I pulled the loader off, got into all the controls, and found a single hose that was frayed.

I went to Coleman equipment and ordered a replacement.

After a couple of weeks, the part arrives. The next chance I get, I installed the hose, hooked the loader back up, and see there is now a bigger leak.

I pulled the loader back off, got into the controls again, and found 2 frayed hoses this time. I swear, I did not notice them before!

I went back to Coleman Equipment, and ordered replacements.

After another couple of weeks, they arrived. We are in the middle of freaky-hot summer here in Texas, so I waited not only until I had time, but time in the very early morning. Got those on a month ago, hooked the loader back up, and see there is still a big leak. 

:argh:

Pulled it all apart again, and found two other frayed hoses. Same controller location!

Ordered replacements from Coleman Equipment.

Parts arrive, and I'm out there installing them this morning while the wife is at church. While installing them, I notice that the last 2 of the original hoses in this area are also now frayed.










OK, WTF is going on?

#[email protected]$:

What is causing these hoses to fray? Are they on some kind of timer that says "fray X days after the warranty period"?

Should I just sit down and order new hydraulic hoses for the whole freakin' tractor?


----------



## tnbigfoot (Nov 1, 2011)

Thats a pretty good idea. I have the same model and have had multible hose give out. When I go to buy hoses, I have two extra made, as most of the hoses are the same length and fittings. The exception to this is the ppressure supply hose to the loader because if you take the loader on and off as often as I do, that hose is bent to extream angles.


----------

